# Hello all



## eise2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am a new member, do not know anything about the fishing trade or ships, but am researching my husbands family tree. Many of them were fishermen out of Hull. So I am hoping to gain information on all types of things connecting to the Bailey family, the Smith family and the Nicholson family. 
eise(A)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

eise,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey. 
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
Since you share common interests with many of our members you will undoubtedly be exchanging messages before long. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from just inland and a bit north of you, Eise.
I'm sure that if the information is availabel the crew will let you know where to find it.
Meanwhile explore the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Eise, from Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
Good to have you as a member.
We hope you find some information in our fisheries section.

Bruce


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Eise and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## eise2 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Finding fishermen*

Thank you, all of you. I will obviously be interested in Hull North of England's fishermen. I did not realise you were so wide spread. it seems it is a large ocean we all sail on. 
I am hoping to find proof of fishermen who may have died at sea, owned their own trawlers or the like. Also anyone know of the names of the large ships that returned POW back to Hull shores in 1945/6. 

Eise(Hippy)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Eise and hope you get all the information you seek
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site and wish you well with your research.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Eise*

Welcome from down under, Australia, originally born Wales. I am sure that our very knowledgeable crew will have answers to most of your Queries, enjoy the trip, they are a great crew. Regards, Terence Williams.


----------

